# Rally to Spain for the winter



## Enodreven

Hi, is anyone interested in a rally to Spain for the winter,


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

YES, YES and Yes

Rapide561

(Oscar agrees - woof woof)!!!


----------



## mota-oma

Hi, :lol: YES - We would interested - depending on month. Jan / Feb better for us rather than before Christmas as we are off to France, Spain and Morocco at end of August until beginning of October. Hubby has to do some work now and again....but we are working on it (or should i say working on NOT working :!: )
:blob7: :blob7:


----------



## artona

Defineeetooo. How about the whole of January    

stew


----------



## 96825

le puff....le pant ..... sounds like the timing might be spot on for me


----------



## Lizziec

*Winter Rally - Spain*

Yes, when are you thinking of going. We would like to go before Christmas and fancy travelling in a small convoy.


----------



## nukeadmin

Excellent idea Enodreven, mhf rallies are spreading far and wide with the forthcoming France trip and now your suggestion of this


----------



## Rapide561

*Spain*

Hi

It would probably need to be mid January for the dog and myself. After Spain, we could then catch a boat from Barcelona to Marseilles or somewhere before we set off for a six month stay in Italy!

If this trip run, I am sure I can tie it in as above

Rapide561


----------



## 97051

We would be interested , as we were thinking of spain in Jan , and had asked site for info , so a good possibility for us , like the idea of company on first Spain run . ( saftey in numbers )


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, thanks for the positive responses, the consensus so far seems to be pushing towards a start date in Jan but to get as many people as possible it is worth waiting for a few other to comment ? and also we do need to take the weather into consideration ??

As i am sure that people will want to go for different lengths of time if you could indicate what your initial feelings are it would be helpful.

My first idea would be to perhaps have 1 or 2 rallies within the main one for example, first we go to a site near Barcelona which has good public transport links for 2/4 weeks then those people who have limited holidays can return home hopefully with others, or they can join in with rally 2 to go to a site near ? Alicante area for perhaps another 2/4 weeks, this would also allow otheres to join us if they couldn't get away when we started ? then rally 3 to Marbella area ?? . This would perhaps allow us to have a flexible start date ??

How does that sound ?? the places are only suggestions 

Brian


----------



## mota-oma

:lol: Sounds good.....good idea about splitting the sites etc...as you say , this will give people several options....we have never spent 2 / 4 weeks in one place though, so not sure if this would work for us - but flexibility is the key.
I am sure that others will be interested...so maybe hang on for a few more responses.

blob7: 

Also looks as if we will have to work harder at working out how not to work. :!: :!: 

Mary


----------



## C7KEN

Look forward to this happening so we can meet up with some of you over here if anywhere near Alicante / Guardamar/ Murcia areas but remember it is much quieter over here just after new year but obviously warmer than UK


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestions,

The stopping time is only a suggestion as it will be up to anyone that joins to decide just how long they want to stay at any site, the 2/4 weeks allows some flexibility for people who would like to join but couldn't be at the start ie. either from the UK or who are actually in Spain/France etc. already.

The other reason for suggesting a longer _than perhaps normal (2/4 weeks) _stopping time was that there may be limited availability of sites due to winter closures coupled with the numbers of people already over wintering ?? also from the sites i have looked at there are some very good disscounts offered for the longer you stay ??

Brian


----------



## JockandRita

> like the idea of company on first Spain run .( saftey in numbers )


Hi all,

Same here. We would be very interested, subject to dates, etc.

We would rather do our first trip abroad with those that are already experienced in foreign motorhoming.

J & R


----------



## Scotjimland

We should hopefully be in Spain by then and would love to meet up whenever and wherever is decided.. however, if we were travelling from the UK I wouldn't want to travel in a convoy, having tried this before I find it too restrictive and not relaxing.. it's easier to drive and stop to suit yourself rather than with a group.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Jim

Good point, what do you think about just giving people the over night stopping places, and they make their own way ? if enough people wanted to go we could arrange it similar to the car rallies where you are timed and someone wins a prize at the end ??


----------



## artona

If this is going to evolve into Wacky Motorhomes I want to be Muttly since he's the only character I can remember and I want us to have to cross at least one desert and three rivers.


Seriously I wonder how much we could negotiate a group price for the santander ferry for the trip there - only a thought

stew


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Stew 

Great idea

I know that ferry can be very expensive ? and some of the prices i have heard are out of my range, but i still think its worth an approach as it could be that it will make the differnce to the number of people who would like to attend, so shall i or would you like to make contact with them ? just to get some idea of the sort of dissscounts we could get ?


Thanks

Brian


----------



## wendick

Hi

Yes count us in date early Jan sound good for the trip but we are very flrxible

Wendy & Dick


----------



## artona

Hi Brian

Do you fancy giving it a go mate with the ferry prices, the site gets discount already I think so mention it

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Ferry discount*

Hi

I was thinking about a discount earlier today. In order to get a discount I think one member would have to book (example 15) motorhomes.

Other members then to settle up with the Ferry Booker!

Looking ahead on the net, cheapest by far of those that quote for Jan 07 is of course TransEuropa. Off route at Ostend, but so what?

I have a contact in P&O Groups dept (from my coaching days) and will try and find out more!

Rapide561


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, I have checked the Brittany Ferries site for ferries between Plymouth and Santander and this is the information regarding rallies

_Group Travel - Rallies
• Groups travelling with a minimum of 10 vehicles can enjoy a 10% reduction.*

• Groups travelling in a party of 21 vehicles or more can benefit from a free vehicle and occupants fare* and this continues on the following ratio: 21st, 42nd, 63rd, 84th car free etc

• For very large parties additional reductions may be available (subject to individual consideration).

* Reductions apply to the travel element of the booking and excludes onboard accommodation. The same vehicles and occupants must travel on both legs of the journey to qualify for reductions.

In all cases booking requests should be made in writing either by post, fax or e-mail giving full details of dates & times required, numbers of vehicles and any additional requirements such as onboard accommodation._
*
Quick example

From there web site you can only pre-book up to November but for example for 2 people and a 7.5 m long x 3 m high MH without rear bike rack and 2 reclining seats for the crossings it works out at approximatly £620 and if we could get 10 MH's this would come down to £558, *

Hi, Rapide561,

If you could check with your contacts that would be great, I'm still not sure about the Ferries to Spain direct ? i think they are going to be a little over my budget ?

What other ferry companies cover UK/Spain if someone can tell me i will make contact with them to see if they can offer a better deal than Brittany Ferries ??


----------



## Enodreven

Hi

Just in case people haven't read the other thread regarding possible camp sites I have found this one for the Barcelona area, and its already been reccomended on this site ? have a look and let me know what you think

Camping Vilanova i la Geltrú (ID:752)

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=752

This is the link direct to the site showing the rates

http://vilanovapark.es/09_tarifas.php

if you remove the 09_tarifas.php you will go to the main home page and you can select various items ? it looks like a really nice site ?

Brian


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

I have just received a copy of the C&CC Carefree Winter Magerzine and some of the offers for site fees are really good, it may be worth considering joining them as they appear to have what i proposed already setup, They have a number of sites up and down Spain and Portugal which have rally co- odinators sited at each so it appears you can pick your time and length of stay and each one of them ?


----------



## Hub

We might pop in for a visit for a coupla nights if you're down Malaga way at any point. Be nice to put faces to names eh?  

AT Ferries from Portsmouth to Bilbao are cheaper.


----------



## JSR

Just found this thread and am interested in the rally to Spain idea. Is it still going to happen?


----------



## 96783

Like JSR I've just picked up the thread. We are off to Spain, and eventually on to Portugal, on or about 15 November. Without wishing to embarass her my better half is quite concerned about being away for 3 months. From our point of view it would be great to join up with like minded folks for some of that time. We've just bought our yearly ration of camping cheques from the German site which, with the favourable exchange rate today, meant that we received 15 cheques for the price of 14 on the UK site (€14 against £10.30 each). Ordered Saturday, delivered today by courier.

So, is it still on? If so what dates are firmly planned and where? Clearly we don't need a ferry and will be driving down from Dortmund, taking anything up to 14 days or more to reach the Bay of Roses on present plans.


----------



## JSR

Hi PhredC,

I'm having the same problem with my current wife, she likes the idea of Winter sun but reckons that 3 months is a bit too long, but I'm slowly bringing her round.

We're going back to the UK to see the kids for Xmas then planning to go down to Spain first week in January. Haven't gone firm on location yet but think Malaga-ish area, so that we can do Gibralter plus some of the old Spanish cities around the area.

Might bump into you if your're still around at that time?

Jack


----------



## devonidiot

I'd be very interested in reading any members accounts of the trip to Spain.

If all goes well we hope to be going on a tour for a few weeks by Whit 2007 and although we have a number of sights to see eg Avila, Perdido park,Tarragona etc., we would enjoy reading members views cocerning these or other areas.


----------



## klubnomad

I could be up for this if it happens in January sometime

Dave

656


----------



## 101316

Good. I'm up for it. Having only owned this (my first ever) Motorhome for a week I plan to be leaving the UK for Spain on Nov 8 for the winter. It will surely be good to hook up with some of you in January.

Assuming I can sort out internet access to garner the details nearer the time that is


----------



## lookback

I will be in Spain in January and would look forward to linking up with you.
Ian


----------



## Detourer

Just a thought...........

Could it be worth setting up a "Where are you now" topic/heading?......For any Euro area......If you are in a location for more than say a week or so.

I have over the recent weeks met up with 3 or 4 MHF members who are already wintering down here in Spain and are likely to be in the area until spring.

Also I have around 15 members joining various Moroccan tours, with non-members, during Jan/Feb/March and I know they are straying down on the Costa's and inland before and after.......a couple are here already!

Just a thought..............


----------



## 88945

*Winter rally to spain*

Myself&Wife would certinaly be up for this but I am still tied waiting court date ref m/home so until I get this i am unable to make any arrangements This has been my problem for the last three yrs why am i disgusted


----------



## 100220

*winter rally to Spain.*

I`d like to go to Spain sometime in January,don`t know how long i can stay though,as i plan to go and see my brother in France sometime that month.

Ric.


----------



## ojibway

Hi Everyone,
Annie and I are travelling down to Spain 14th November until mid December. Probably spending quite a bit of time at a site in Denia that only charged 8 euros a night. We mostly stay on aires in France but prefer to be a bit more cautious in Spain. Would be happy to meet up wherever.
Mike


----------



## JSR

It seems like this thread has gone full circle since the original post back in June of this year. I didn't find the thread until quite recently and thought it strange that lots of people were originally up for a "rally/meet up" in Spain and then it sort of died the death. Now it seems to have gained new life....

Not sure where it goes from here?

Personally, I like the idea. We live in France (In the Vendee about 40 miles NE of La Rochelle). We plan to leave here first/second week of January and head for Southern Spain, staying down there for 3 months. We would aim to cross the border at San Sebastian. Reckon we could do the whole trip in 3 days but also thinking it's a shame to pass so close to Madrid not to spend a couple of days there, or perhaps do that on the way back, or we could do... or then again... or.... All options are open.

Perhaps it needs someone to bite the bullet and say "We'll be in a certain place at a certain time - who'll be there?!! (I could do that but not sure of the response).

Back to the vin rouge - Cheers,

Jack


----------



## 96783

I think part of the problem with this thread has been that no-one has or is prepared to grip it by the short and curlies, not because we don't want to meet up at any particular site/beach hut or wherever, but because we're mostly all free thinkers and none of us quite knows where we'll be on any given day. Like a number we are going for 3 months (actually 12 weeks as we have to be back for eldest granddaughter's 18th on 13th Feb) leaving home on 15th November. No magic to that date, it's just been plucked out of the air. We will be in the Alicante area for a week from 1 Jan as we collect the other granddaughter from the airport on the 1st. Thereafter it's off to Granada, the Costa del Luz and Seville before heading into Portugal and, eventually, Santiago del Compestella as the last planned stop before heading home. 

When we caravanned we planned itineraries down to the last detail but the whole point of this exercise is not to plan. Within certain widely spaced premises we are infinitely flexible (if that's not a contradiction in terms). So, in essence, we hope to meet up with fellow travellers (in the nicest sense of the words) but if we don't it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## vicdicdoc

I've just checked my diary for Jan / Feb - other than get up every day & have breakfast - those months are clear :lol: 
Sylvia & I have talked about Spain for the winter ourselves but reluctant to 'go it alone' the first time . . . to meet up with a few/lots of fellow MHF'ers would certainly ease our minds and of course make the whole trip a lot more interesting, I think also that Bryn & Rosemary [thesnails] would be very interested too but they are still over in France, I'll mention it to them next weekend when we meet up with them at Binton, but provisionally - count us in !


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

Just to update you on our situation we left the UK on the 31st Aug and traveled down the west coast of France across northern Spain and down into Portugal and everyting was great we saw some fabuolus places and met some great people we traveled with another couple from just below Bordeaux down to a campsite just outside of Lisbon, where my wife was mugged, or more appropriatly he tried to snatch her handbag but she wouldn't let it go and the Bar??/?d pulled her over and ended up breaking her arm as she fell. After spending most of the night in Lisbon Hospital they put the arm in plaster and advised her/us that she needed to go home within 14 days to see a UK surgeon as the arm may need sugery, we made our way back across Spain and France as quick as possible and when we got to our local hospital they replastered it and so far it seems to be OK, they have just removed the plaster and she needs Physo on the hand as its not working very well but she is making progress, 

So not to be put off we are looking to go to Spain in Jan 07 and hope to stay for 3 months so if anyone that feels the same let me know perhaps we can either go together or at least have a list of places to meet up on set dates ??


----------



## thesnail

*Spanish Rally???*

 Hi Enodreven,

We've just got back from France via the Binton rally,and Vivdicdoc told us about this possible rally to Spain. We are definately going down to Spain/Portugal/Southern France for the winter. We curently have 3 other vans, Vicdicdoc, Jovila Innkeeper, and TamMc, travelling with us (these are not all confirmed but probables)

We will be travelling after Xmas, but meeting before hand to firm up routes/stopovers etc.

We aren't taking this by the short n curlies as someone suggested but merely posting our intentions.

It might be a good idea if we could find a meeting place and get together with any other wannagoes and discuss routes/campsites etc.

Anyone know of a meeting place with plenty of parking somewhere central? Schools/rugby clubs etc are usually a good bet. I could look locally but I'm in W. Wales and very distant from most people!!

So come on all you WANNAGOERS put thinking caps on. As we're actualy flying to Spain next week we won't be available until 3rd December, soooo !!! Get thinking and checking out possible meeting places please!!


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

I think we need to clarify whats happening with the possible Rally/meet to Spain, as it appears people are posting on this thread and also on the sticky, Can someone update me and everyone else who's interested in what the current position is ? 

Please

Brian


----------



## thesnail

Hi,
Thanks for getting in touch Brian, I have no idea what "the sticky" is, being only a woman, but if you tell me where it is I'll go there.

Us Snails are going south and will meet up with like minds whatever, but if there is a group going/meeting, we'll be happy to join in. You can never have too many people in your life can you?

Will there be a meeting soon to discuss things or what? Is that on the "sticky"?

Rosemary


----------



## vicdicdoc

I guess what is really needed is a weekend get-together meet of those interested to discuss everything [ when, route, night stops etc etc] - Do you think its a good idea to see who is intending going & then find a weekend venue midway for all ?
Tempis is fugis . . .


----------



## thesnail

*Spanish rally*

Great Vic - when? where? We are away until Sat 2nd Dec but will make Sunday. Maybe it doesn't need to be a weekend cos most peeps going don't have to do 9th5 Mon to Fri


----------



## Enodreven

How about Peterborough CC site on the weekend of the 9th December, any suggestions on how we keep a list of who is coming ?


----------



## thesnail

oops! 9 to 5


----------



## thesnail

*spanish rally*

Peterboro' very far for us, and we not in C.C. but the date is GREAT!!


----------



## thesnail

*Spanish rally*

Just painstakingly been thro' the posts and this is a list of all the peeps showing interest.

Endreven, Rapide 561, mota-oma artona willoug Lizziec

al-bly52 JockandRita Wendick JSR devonidiot 656 Rawpower

lookback disgusted Welshnomad vicdicdoc and ourselves the snails

sorry if I left anyone out. P'raps someone, maybe you Brian, could send them all a pm? with a few meeting places for that date?

What about meeting somewhere in the midlands, cos it's nearly 300 miles to P'boro for us, long way for a weekend. The CCC Blackmoor in the Malvern Hills has an recreation room that is currently available on 10/11/12/13/Dec but I'm advised that early booking is nec as they do get VERY busy. That's our suggestion anyway.

The meeting must be a non smoking event or we will be unable to attend
Any comments?


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

I don't know where the rest of the people who have shown interest are situated or the type of MH's they drive, but Peterborough is very accessible as its on the A1 and it has room for RV's, most of the pitches are hard standings so there shouldn't be any problems with the weather, its open all year, theres is a pub nearby, and don't think you need to be CC members. 

As for non-smoking that I can't guarantee, albeit we don't smoke, I certainly wouldn't say that only non-smokers can come on the rally or to the meet ? as far as I'm concerned everyone including smokers are welcome,


----------



## thesnail

*Spanish rally*

Sorry but P'boro is too far for us for a w/end meet, and unfortunately because the last rally at Binton was a smoking indoor meeting we were unable to join in the festivities on the Sat night, I have asthma and cig smoke is a trigger for me.
So if it's smoking indoors that's out, and over 550 miles(round trip) for a w/end meet is out I'm afraid.

We are going south for the winter whatever, so I will keep watching the thread until we leave, and meet up with the rally where/when we can.

Rosemary


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Rosemary

Sorry to hear the problems you had, I suffer from asthma also and hate smoke and smoky areas so I understand what you are saying, and the milage is high, But as i said in the my post earlier I'm not sure where everyone who has shown interest lives so don't rule out a meet nearer to yourselves just yet, as the majority may wish to meet nearer you.

As I wrote earlier I think Peterborough is easily accessible and suitable for all vehicle types, and again I certainly wouldn't want to Exclude anyone just because they or their partners smoke. some of my best friends smoke and while I wish for both our sakes that they would give up my friendship is far more important .

We are going to Spain in Jan for 3 months so hopefully we can meet-up along the way or at a site when we get there. I will try to post the route and proposed stopping places

Brian


----------



## kijana

We have been following this thread with great interest for months now.

It seems we may now be within 4 weeks of completing on the sale of our house (though not yet confirmed). If this is the case then we will be on the road as fulltimers from that time.

Since this is our first time owning a motorhome, and never having m/h'd in Europe, we would be very keen to travel with others to southern Spain, or failing that at least to meet up at the Spanish gathering point.

We may be a bit too frenetic with last minute house selling to attend the discussion meet (depending on when it is), although we'd like to. Couldn't go as far as Peterborough though - it's a very long journey from mid Devon & our RV appears to do 10mpg!

So, whoever is holding this tenuous gaggle of disparate souls together, please include us in! Only thing will stop us is last minute glitch on house sale.

Blimey, it's like herding cats, organizing motorhomers, innit?

Bruce & Marion


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Bruce & Marion

As I said to Rosemary if there are more people wanting to hold a meeting nearer your side of the country (if you see what I mean) then so be it if someone proposes a meeting place then it can be held there. For my part Peterborough seemed to fit all eventualities and it was at someones suggestion that we held a meet prior to going, it may be that the majority would rather just have a list of places and dates and if they can get there they will ?

As I have said before we will be, God willing, leaving the UK for Spain in Jan 07 and hopefully staying for approximately 3 months which will include the journey , and would welcome anyone who wants to join us, and we are prepared to travel as a rally or just meet up on route or at a given site/s in Spain .

Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc

This is a a bit like Topsy -its growing & growing, I can well understand that an undertaking of this magnitude needs someone to fully kick start it - but the danger is that [whoever] takes on the role will be pulled this way & that by various people wanting various provisos / caveats.
Peterborough is a touch too far for us too - I'm voting on Blackmore CCC site in Malvern hills as its a lot nearer to us
10th/11th/12th/13th Dec is good for us if the meeting room is available.

As for smoking - its no problem for me [or others] to go outside in the open to save anyone discomfort.

Site location = http://www.myccc.co.uk/MA_MembersArea/SiteFinder/SiteDetails.aspx?SiteId=7030

Maybe if there is interest t'other side of the country, a meeting could be held there and liaision between both meetings pulled together to finalise everything. 
I'm no expert but I'm guessing that our European cousins will have [metaphorically] laid out their towels at sites in Spain already & there will be no guarantee we will all be able to book into the same site - or even the same area - its the 'getting there' that is the unknown to us . . . and the comfort of having others travelling with us or meeting up at night stops gives us a bit more piece of mind.
Some will want to stay longer than others anyway or move around from place to place- after all we're not all going to be tied to one anothers apron strings [or should that be bike racks] - but 'doing it' with others feels a lot safer than going it alone.


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, 

I take everything you have said and i do believe that to try an organise a meeting prior to the rally is going to be fraught with problems, let alone organising a rally itself. From what I can see most people really only want some ? security in numbers for the journey. It also appears that nearly everyone will want to spend differing lengths of time away and during those periods they will also want to see different places. so it would appear that a rally may not be the correct title for this type of escapade. 

We will definitely not be staying in or on one site when we get to Spain as i mentioned in my earlier post we will be traveling well into southern Spain as we have relations who live in various places so we will be going to Villaricos, Calahonda and Chipiona to name a few, and while we would welcome others to join us for the security in numbers issue we do feel that perhaps a schedule of proposed stopping places on given dates may well be sufficient to meet everyones needs.

We are prepared with the help of others, to put together a route with stopping places and dates, so people could meet up in the evening for security, I would be interested in everyones thoughts on this type of proposal

Just an update, as i mentioned earlier there is a sticky in the rally forum covering this and i think the proposed date is for the 26th Jan 07 I don't know how this suits everyone, but we would hope to be going earlier in the month than the 26th possibly around the first or second week ? what are other peoples expectations on dates


----------



## lookback

Hi,

Will not be able to attend any "pre meet" as I will be starting my travel to Spain (Dover/Calais) on the 11 Dec. Aiming to end up at Bonterra Park, Benicassim and return to the UK on 2 Feb 07. Will be glad to meet up with any MHF members there :lol:


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Lookback

Have a safe journey, and you never know we may well give you a knock when we get there,

Have you booked the site yet or are you just going to take a chance, also what route are you taking

Brian



lookback said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will not be able to attend any "pre meet" as I will be starting my travel to Spain (Dover/Calais) on the 11 Dec. Aiming to end up at Bonterra Park, Benicassim and return to the UK on 2 Feb 07. Will be glad to meet up with any MHF members there :lol:


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hi Enodreven, we have been following this thread from June mainly to see how it pans out.

Is there a list of proposed travellers yet, has a definite departure date been fixed, has a ferry price been sourced, has a route been suggested, do people want to use the motorways or the national roads, will everyone be happy with staying on Aires, how long do you want too take to get too southern spain.

There are many ways to get down to spain, strangely though except for one route which is popular and is 2651Kms from Calais to Malaga many of the other routes are only approx. 100Kms in difference, that being 2400Kms. 

The route you take in January may well be determined by weather conditions as opposed to say a scenic route so a backup route should be considered. 

The western france route is mainly the safest bet for better weather conditions as opposed to the Clermont Ferrand route and the Massif Central, but this is probably one of the most scenic taking in the Millau bridge and in 14 years using this route 6 times we have only ever been snowed in once, there was 800 vehicles of all sizes and shapes diverted onto the Rodez service area, what a night that was.

We cannot ourselves state an exact departure date yet due to hospital appointments on the 20th Nov. but if there is a meet somewhere (we live in Southport, Lancashire) (happy with Malvern) to discuss the planning of the trip we would attend and put in our 2 penny worth

As vicdicdoc said in his post you will find that once south of Barcelona there will be little chance of a large group all getting on the same site.

Also travelling in a large convoy is not recommended, you will never be able to stay together on such a long trek as this, 5 M/Hs per group is a sensible amount in each group, meeting up at pre-arranged stops enroute, and the use of walkie talkie thingy's is a good idea for keeping together and passing along directions to one another.


----------



## artona

Hi

My first boss was a bit of a character. Amongst many things he managed to organise, including having seven girlfriends, one for each day of the week was a three week holiday touring the French canals in his boat.

He did this trip every year and he would give to his friends (incl. me for some reason) a list of where he would be at at what time. We were all then welcome to join him for part of his holiday.

I wonder if there is anyone who would commit themselves to writing a "checkpoint charlie" list and then sticking to it. 

Others might then join in and travel with them for the full time, maybe others for part of it.

People could keep in touch via mobile phone text messaging.

I think this close to the new year it is not going to be possible to get a trip arranged for a big convoy and trip that suits everyone. I also agree with Bob that any convoy over five vans is going to be hard to herd.

Only my thoughts, by the way my first boss died very early (mid fifties) of a stroke but I understand he enjoyed every moment of it :lol:. Someone said to me recently "You will never have this time again so enjoy it". Who said that Mrs Snail  I think that was the boses motto as well.

stew


----------



## Enodreven

Hi,

Taking the bull by the horns as someone meantioned earlier, We have decided personally that we are going to go ahead on our own, but what we will do with the help of people who have been before is plan 2 routes one down the middle of France and the other down the west coast and through the middle of Spain which we will chose from dependant upon the weather forcast at the time of our departure. Hopefully with the help of others we will try to set out a number of overnight stops for both routes which can be reached in a reasonable days driving, so anyone wishing to join will know where we will be at a given date, we will also provide anyone that wants our mobile telephone number

I do hope this helps, as i really think we could go on disscussing dates, times, places, numbers etc etc for ever.

So anyone with any good ideas of routes and stopping places i would welcome your input.

Brian

BY the way again as i meantioned earlier this does not detract from the Spainish rally sticky that has been posted so please don't forget, as I beleive it is still going ahead.


----------



## kijana

Good on yer, Brian - this has to be the most workable way to do it.

As I said in my last post, we don't have any fixed plans, we just want to amble down to the bottom bit of Spain somewhen in late December or early January.

Would love to help on routes, sites, etc, but this would be purely from looking at maps and websurfing sites since we have no first hand knowledge of France, Spain, motorhoming in general, or indeed anything come to think of it. That's why we'd prefer a bit of company along the way!

So we'll keep watching this thread to see how it pans out, and hope to see some of you guys in Spain in a few weeks time. Provided our house is sold.

On a related point, we think it would be a good idea to have a dedicated forum to post on this site where you are, or plan to be, more or less in real time. That way any members could meet up if they wanted to. I'll start a separate thread on this to see if people are interested.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Brian, I understand your reason for your decision to go it alone as it is extremely difficult to put a plan into action that requires so much input from everyone, all of whom have a different agenda/reason for going in convoy.

I would certainly do a couple of routes with some stopovers but my problem is that they may not suit everyone as we tend not too use M/ways (except maybe skirt around a big city) and we frequently deviate from route if something interesting pops up.

We stay mainly on Aires throughout France with the exception of using a municipal site at weekend so as to have a good fill up/cleanup (us and the M/H) and depending on the weather (if its very good) we would take anything upto 2 weeks to get down to around Cartagena/Mazarron area.

I could do a route or two using the M/ways putting in some interesting places to see off the m/way, but whatever you do you must *NOT *overnight on m/way picnic areas/Aires. If you are on a m/way and its time for stopping overnight pull off and use the national route too find a campsite or a place/Aire in a small village it is much safer, then you can rejoin the next day.
The national routes follow alongside the m/ways in many parts of France and Spain so you are never far from the dreaded peage

We rarely wild camp in Spain as it is not safe anymore even in a convoy, especailly along the costa's. Inland Spain is much safer but much colder, dont forget if you use the central Spain route in Dec/Jan/Feb i can be bl***y freezing at night from Burgos too south of Madrid.

I will if anyone wants, PM them with a route if they tell me which way they prefer i.e. west/central/east and what their prefrences are M/way/nationals or a combination.


----------



## vicdicdoc

*Spain trip Pre-meet at Blackmore CCC*

OK - I'm completely baffled as to where this proposed trip to Spain for the winter is up too . . I was right it is growing like Topsy with several threads going on. 
Taking the Horns by the B . . I mean taking the Bull by the horns, us & 'thesnails' [Bryn & Rosemary] are intending going in January [no fixed start date as yet] and we are going to get-together to discuss it all, we're planning to meet at :- 
http://www.myccc.co.uk/MA_MembersArea/SiteFinder/SiteDetails.aspx?SiteId=7030 
prob somewhere around 9th/ 10/th/11th/12th/13th . . I understand that they have a meeting hall/room that is available on a couple of these dates to save us standing around outside our vans - Before we book our reservation on this site Bryn & I thought it a good idea to see who else is interested in coming to this Blackmore meeting. 
Please understand that neither I or Bryn want to 'steal anyone elses thunder' - or take over from anyone else making their plans . . Its just that the days a flashing by and Jan the Christmas period will be upon us soon so I'd like to know in my own mind whats happening. 
One pre-requisite is that in the meeting room at Blackmore it will [if not already] be non smoking as Rosemary suffers from Asthma. 
If you fancy joining us at Blackmore - let me know so we can get some idea of the numbers interested and the dates most convenient [it will be up to individuals to book their reservations direct] 
I hope I haven't trodden on anyones toes in posting this. 
vic


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Any chance of arranging that meeting between 29th Nov. to 3rd Dec. as we are down that way around those dates and I would not like to drive back to Southport and back down too Malvern a few days later, a 450km return trip.

Bob


----------



## Enodreven

Hi, Kijana 

I will keep you informed of our proposed route and i will if you want nearer the time i will give you my mobile number.

Hi Whistlinggypsy, 

Thanks for the offer of working out some routes for us i will pm you shortly if you don't mind as i would welcome your experience , we would in general prefer to use non toll roads where possible, but that again as i'm sure you will agree could depend upon the weather, we have traveled the west coast to San Sebastion a number of times albeit not during the winter and we have taken the across the upper middle of spain from Lisbon to San Sebastion again during the summer so we are aware of some campsites/aires on that route but not sure if they will be open ?

Hi Vicdicdoc, 

You certainly won't offend or be stepping on my toes, I wish you well in what ever you decide, its just as i pointed out above I don't think i could please all of the people so i have taken the stance that i have outlined, 

Its certainly not that i don't want company, its just that i really don't think a journey of this length both in miles and time can be tightly organised as so many people want different things. 

As i said above I think that the one common denominator is the fact that most people would like some form of security in numbers, 

So in my opinion the only way I can see how to meet this need is as I said above i will post at least 2 routes which will i hope be worked out with the help and support of Whistlinggypsy and other. 

These routes will hopefully be worked out to take account of the weather conditions around the time of travel and the one that is chosen will be on the bases of which will be the safest from the reported weather conditions. 

The routes will include stopping places on route to (and through spain if we take the west coast route) and a main site on arriving proberbly in the Barcelona area if we take the direct route down the middle of France, or on the Spanish coast between Almeria and Malaga if we use the west coast route.

I will post the actual route I am taking as near to our departure date as possible so everyone will be able to work out the dates of the stopping points and i will provide everyone who wants it with my mobile number.

I hope this offer is of use to some people as we would really welcome meeting you on route as it would certainly help our feeling of security, so please join us, 

Brian


----------



## kijana

Great, thanks for that Brian.

If possible, when posting your stopping places, can you indicate their suitability for RV's? It's just we would have to take this into account in our overnighting. We're only 9.4 metres, so hopefully will fit on most sites with hardstanding.

Hope you get the support your efforts deserve.

Bruce


----------



## 88927

Hi all
I have been watching this thread for sometime and have seen the difficulties you all seem to be having with the logistical organisation of the meet / rally in Spain.
May I make a suggestion? If Brian were to set up a time and date and PM everyone and also post a thread in the general forum, asking everyone with an interest to join him in the MHF chatroom at a certain time on a certain date, then you would all be able to discuss this proposed meeting from the comfort of your own homes (wherever they may be :lol: )
I am not a fan of chat rooms per se however it would give everyone an opportunity to air their views, wants and needs quite quickly.
Just a thought and I hope this is seen as constructive.... Brian, if you need any help mate, please feel free to PM me, I am not an expert by any means and many here have much more experience of foreign travel than I do, however I will do what I can to help organise this motley crew and get you all meeting up.
Unfortunately we will not be able to join you all as I have to keep working here to pay your pensions etc :lol: :lol: :lol: , but we will be thinking of you all.
Anyway, if there is anything that I can do to help please ask...

Good luck with this but remember the time is flying past quickly now so whatever you decide to do, it needs to be done NOW....... :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

